
Glimmer.js: What’s the Deal with TypeScript? - chancancode
https://medium.com/@tomdale/glimmer-js-whats-the-deal-with-typescript-f666d1a3aad0
======
Freak_NL
Tom Dale does a good job explaining how judicious use of TypeScript may
prevent the CoffeeScript problem: a language that slowly diverges from
JavaScript because of all the syntactic features it introduces before they end
up in JavaScript as well — with a subtly different syntax.

I wonder if there is a change of TypeScript becoming a full-fledged part of
the ECMAScript standard?

